# Baldface T Rice



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Soo good. It's all booked until the end of '17. DAMN.

https://www.facebook.com/travrice/?pnref=story


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Soon good. It's all booked until the end of '17. DAMN.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/travrice/?pnref=story


Yea thats on my bucket list as soon as we have our house built and business up and running

Incredible story about baldface on the "build it and they will come" Dirtbag diaries podcast library.

If You Build It | The Dirtbag Diaries : The Dirtbag Diaries


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> If You Build It | The Dirtbag Diaries : The Dirtbag Diaries


Nice. I listen to that podcast.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Nice. I listen to that podcast.


Cool to hear about how Craig Kelly was one of the founding fathers of BaldFace


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Cool to hear about how Craig Kelly was one of the founding fathers of BaldFace


Really cool story. Now I really want to go there.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Thought it was all a BaldFace lie:sarcasm:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If any future wife doesn't want to Honeymoon there, the wedding's off.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

i now want a Dupraz, and I want to ride it at BaldFace. It's on.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Phedder said:


> If any future wife doesn't want to Honeymoon there, the wedding's off.


how about just getting married there, done and done.........see the family at the post gnar reception

>


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> how about just getting married there, done and done.........see the family at the post gnar reception
> 
> >


Great idea! I wouldn't be surprised if Jeff Pensiero were an ordained minister.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Phedder said:


> Great idea! I wouldn't be surprised if Jeff Pensiero were an ordained minister.


He might be? I know he's already a Saint, so there's a good chance.

Haven't watched it yet, but I just seen a video on Baldface's facebook page 

That will blow your fuckin' mind

It's about a min & a half, the guy holding the cam half the time is & was riding an old Craig Kelly board all week.

Fuck is it ever a sweet little video, haha

I've watched it fuck, must be 50 times already in the last 2 days.

It just doesn't get old.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hope this works, fuck it's good.

You feel how excited & mind blowing it is.

My adrenaline goes through the roof when I watch this one.

Buddy ripping around behind him about half way through.

Fuck yeah, sooooo sweet.


TT


Haha I got so excited I forgot to paste it haha

https://web.facebook.com/travrice/videos/1174136819264120/?fallback=1


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*ok maybe 159*

Ill take a 156 funslinger down that fucker


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Ill take a 156 funslinger down that fucker



Haha, I'm sure you would there Klanger, I'm sure you would.

Right on, I'll take the Swift 62.

Don't worry I'll wait for you @ the bottom.


TT


----------

